# Analogbaugruppe in KM PS 316



## Dirk69 (20 Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

versuche meine EBE 275.1 in meiner PS 316 ans Laufen zu bekommen. 

In meinen Unterlagen steht einiges drin, was ich aber wohl nicht verstehe. 

In der Vorläufigen Beschreibung des Paralelbusses steht was von 

#define "R0S4 IA0" 

und in der Vorläufigen Beschreibung der Baugruppe EBE 275.1 steht 

L KB 1 
=PP 240 B10.0 

Beides soll, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, das gleiche bedeuten, die Addressierung der geografischen Adresse. 

Mir scheint die erste Variante wesentlich einfacher zu sein. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie man das genau Programmieren muß. Habe einiges versucht - ohne Erfolg. 

Vieleicht kann mir jemand erklären wie man das Programmiert. Am besten anhand einer Beispielprogrammierung. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Dirk


----------

